# Angeln Koh Tao Tailand?



## Kiru4 (10. April 2012)

Moin,
wir fahren Mitte Mai nach Koh Tao zum Urlaub machen, sind in nem Hotel im Südwesten untergebracht. Wir wollen auch bisl Angeln, paar Bootstouren sind geplant und auch Uferangeln. Nun paar Fragen: Darf man vom Ufer Angeln bzw. benötigt man eine Lizenz? Was für Gerät wäre gut, dachte an ne 2,40m Telerute mit 80gr., ne Penn Slammer 360 mit 0,20er Fireline, dazu Stahlvorfächer und paar Wobbler und Gummifische? Ich rechne ja nicht mit riesen Fischen vom Ufer, eher Kleinkram bis ca. 50cm und Koffertauglich muss die Rute ja auch sein. Brauch ich noch was? 
Vielen Dank!

MfG
Thomas


----------



## Spinnangler MV (10. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln Koh Tao Tailand?*

Hallo Thomas,

Habe auch schon auf Koh Tao geangelt. Wie das mit einer Angellizens aussieht, weiß ich auch nicht genau. Wenn ich allerdings wegen fahren ohne Führerschein dort nur 8,50 Euro bezahlen muß, kann das ohne Angellizens auch nicht viel teurer sein . Ich bin jeden Tag mit einem Longtailboot zu der vorgelagerten Insel im Nordwesten gefahren. Am Nachmittag waren dort Tunfischschwärme an der Oberfläche zu sehen. Ich habs mit einer 2,70 m Spinnrute und einem Mefo Blinker versucht. Der erste Tunfisch ist mir abgerissen und der zweite hatte 35 cm. Unglaublich, was der kleine schon für nen Alarm am leichten Geschirr gemacht hat. Auch die Hornhechte sind größer und agiler als unsere heimischen. Das Wasser hat dort immer so ungefähr 28 Grad. Muß wohl daran liegen. Achso, ne 30 cm Gelbschwanzmakrele hab ich von einem Felsen aus geblinkert. Das war auch im Nordwesten.
Hochseetouren werden vor Ort auch angeboten. 


Ich will auch wieder :c


Gruß
Henrik


----------



## fugs (10. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln Koh Tao Tailand?*

Hi Thomas
Beneide dich um deinen Urlaub!  War letzten September mit meiner Freundin in Koh Tao..... einfach Traumhaft! Hatte meine Fliegenruten dabei, habe aber vom ufer aus nur kleine Hexagon Grouper und sowas wie Lippfische gefangen. Hornhechte gabs auch, wollten aber nicht wirklich hängen bleiben (da meine Streamer etwas zu gross gewählt waren?).
Du kannst am Hafen in Mahe bei Marc anheuern (Ein Engländer der seit über 10 Jahren in den Gewässern rund um Koh Tao Fischt). Der bietet Guidings vom Boot an für ca. 130 Euro an (Ganztags). Das Equipment hat er an Bord, wenn auch dieses, gelinde gesagt, nicht auf dem neusten Stand ist (Funktioniert aber einwandfrei!). Habe einen Trip gebucht und konnte 4 Mahi Mahi fangen. Der 2 Trip viel aufgrund des Monsuns sprichwörtlich ins Wasser.
Falls dich die Unterwasserwelt interessiert, geh unbedingt Tauchen! Die unterwasserwelt ist in Koh Tao intakt (Im vergleich zu anderen Touristenorten) und wer dorthin geht ohne Tauchschein, der muss ihn auf dieser bezaubernden Insel einfach machen....:q
Noch was.... Wenn du schon nach Koh Tao gehst musst du unbedingt in Pranees Kitchen Essen gehen (in Mahe). Habe dort das Beste green-curry ever gegessen! Auch Chilli sue ( in Sairee) ist sehr gut!
Der Tip mit den longtail Boats von Henrik kannst du ruhig nutzen. Sollte auf alle fälle günstiger sein als ein guiding, bringt dich aber dafür nicht an so vielversprechende Stellen....
Oh mann.... Will wieder dahin..... :c
freundliche grüsse aus Zürich
Zoran


----------



## Dart (11. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln Koh Tao Tailand?*



fugs schrieb:


> Hi Thomas
> 
> Du kannst am Hafen in Mahe bei Marc anheuern (Ein Engländer der seit über 10 Jahren in den Gewässern rund um Koh Tao Fischt). Der bietet Guidings vom Boot an für ca. 130 Euro an (Ganztags).


 
Marc hat auch mittlerweile eine eigene website => http://www.fishingkohtao.com/

Allerdings steht dort auch, das man ihn besser telefonisch kontaktiert, da er scheinbar z.Z. Probleme mit dem Mailaccount hat.

Wünsche euch viel Spaß auf Koh Tao, Reiner#h


----------



## Kiru4 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln Koh Tao Tailand?*

DANKE!
Auf Marc seine HP bin ich auch schon gestoßen, das ist eher was für mich und meine ebenfalls angelnde Frau. Werden am besten vor Ort persönlich mit ihm sprechen. Weiß zufällig jemand ob er auch nen WC an Board hat? Das ist meiner Frau sehr wichtig. |uhoh:
Haben uns 14 Tage hier einquartiert www.kohtaobamboohuts.com, viele Felsen, da könnte evtl. direkt was gehn. Waren vor 3 Jahren auf Samui, erst als ich wieder zuhause war, habe ich nen Bericht über das Top Cats Fishing gelesen, könnt mich heute noch ärgern. #q Evtl. machen wir da auch mal nen Ausflug hin. Thailand is schon geil! Hoffentlich hält das Wetter, nicht so wie Mai 2011.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## fugs (12. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln Koh Tao Tailand?*

Hallo Thomas
Kenne deim Resort nicht, sieht aber sehr ansprechend aus! 
Zu Marc`s Boot. Ist ein traditionelles Thaifischerboot. Deine Frau wird keine Freude habe..... Kein Klo an Bord...
lass hören wie es dir ergangen ist!

tigt lines
 Zoran


----------



## Kiru4 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln Koh Tao Tailand?*

Kein Klo, Mist, sag ich ihr am besten gar nicht. 
Muss ich mir Gedanken machen wenn ich vom Ufer aus paar bunte Fischlein fange das da was Giftiges dabeisein könnte? 
Danke Zoran! #6

Thomas


----------



## fugs (13. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln Koh Tao Tailand?*

Servus Thomas
Kannst ja für deine bessere Hälfte nen Eimer mitnehmen, klappt auch am Zürichsee wunderbar....:vik:
Gibt sicher auch giftige fische im Golf von Thailand! Würde mir einen Fischführer zulegen oder mich bei den zahlreichen Tauchzentren informieren was für giftiges Getier herum schwimmt. Beim Tauchen habe ich allerdings keinen der üblichen verdächtigen gesehen (Feuerfische, Steinfische). Ansonsten suspekte Schuppenträger einfach mit der Arterienklemme vom Haken lösen ohne den Fisch anzufassen. Bin selbst übervorsichtig und hantiere mit mir unbekannten Tieren nicht rum.....
Ps: für das fischen im Meer brauchte ich keine Lizenz.

Gruss 
Zoran


----------



## Kiru4 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln Koh Tao Tailand?*

Danke fuer die Tipps!
Bin schon ganz hippelig, bald gehts los. Werde euch berichten.

VG Thomas


----------



## skunze (25. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln Koh Tao Tailand?*



Kiru4 schrieb:


> Danke fuer die Tipps!
> Bin schon ganz hippelig, bald gehts los. Werde euch berichten.
> 
> VG Thomas



Bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht! Werde im Juli auch gen Thailand starten und bis heiss aufs Angeln....

Was nimmst Du an Equipment mit?
VG Stefan


----------

